# Cell Phone (Sending Wallpaper to Phone)



## Bridgettel (Nov 25, 2007)

I have an alltel phone it's an LG AX8600. I'm trying to send wallpaper to it. I've noticed that people can send me pictures and music etc... and I can save it and make it wallpaper but I wanted to make it myself. 

I already made the image. It's in GIF format and I know how to e-mail my phone. The only problem is... I attach the pic and it doesn't show on my phone. So I'm assuming there is a code (apparently not html because that didn't work) so that I can attach the picture and put the code so it shows and I can save the picture.

Anyway I can't figure it out. Does anyone have an answer for this?


----------



## shinken1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Let me guess, Verizon? Rumor has it Verizon not only blocks wap downloads, but also some obvious wallpaper attachments through messaging. My advice, go to At&t. Never had any issue with tricking out my phone.


----------

